# Petition  SKATE for PC



## lukas1512 (26. Januar 2009)

We WANT "Skate." for PC! Petition

Unterschreibt alle!! ich will skate spielen!!


mfg


----------



## Uziflator (26. Januar 2009)

lukas1512 schrieb:


> We WANT "Skate." for PC! Petition
> 
> Unterschreibt alle!! ich will skate spielen!!
> 
> ...



Da solche Petitionen normal wenig  bis gar wirkung keine haben,sag ich *kauf dir doch ne PS3*


----------



## Flotter Geist (26. Januar 2009)

Und ich will nen 6er im Lotto!!!

Dann hol dir ne Konsole und dann kannste dein Skate spielen.


----------



## MKfeatGuitar (27. Januar 2009)

also ich würde es auch gerne für pc spielen aber da glaube ich im moment nicht so richtig daran das ea skate für pc herrausbringen würde


----------

